# Tiny CCO MAC Haul :)



## gracie90 (Jul 2, 2011)

I went to my local CCO today, and although I didn't get much I am very happy with what I found!

  	I got my first ever MSF in Petticoat and 2 pan eye shadows in Beautiful Iris and Creme De Violet. I would have got a few more things, but with both Semi Precious AND Fashion Flower coming out next week, I thought I should save some money for them too! I swear, having a CCO a 20 minute drive away is not good for my bank account 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







​


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 2, 2011)

gracie90 said:


> I went to my local CCO today, and although I didn't get much I am very happy with what I found!
> 
> I got my first ever MSF in Petticoat and 2 pan eye shadows in Beautiful Iris and Creme De Violet. I would have got a few more things, but with both Semi Precious AND Fashion Flower coming out next week, I thought I should save some money for them too! I swear, *having a CCO a 20 minute drive away is not good for my bank account*
> 
> ...


  	Great haul, Petticoat is very pretty. The nearby CCO sounds dangerous though, haha. Happy hauling


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 3, 2011)

I've been lusting over pettycoat. it's such a gorgeous msf. have fun with it!!


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 3, 2011)

great haul! petticoat is one of my favorites!


----------



## gleamingbeauty (Jul 4, 2011)

I've been dying to try petticoat!


----------



## gracie90 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I love everything I got, Petticoat especially 

  	I went back in today to get a backup, only to find they'd run out of the 8 or so that were there, so I bought Black Swan pearlglide liner to cheer myself up!

  	The lady there was so nice, she even let slip that there's a big MAC shipment coming in tomorrow so I may have to go AGAIN.... Honestly, CCOs are addictive


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Jul 5, 2011)

OMG I've been wanting Petticoat for forever, so pretty! To bad my CCO is 4 hours away and across the border.


----------



## babybluesnv (Jul 5, 2011)

Our CCO doesn't have anything fun right now


----------



## aiyssa (Jul 6, 2011)

LOVE the color of those eyeshadows!


----------

